# Do you guys hate me ?



## DoubleeDee (Jun 15, 2012)

*I feel so unloved.  *​


----------



## Flame (Jun 15, 2012)

you live in hackney, yes we hate you.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 15, 2012)

Love for all! 
Atlantic Ocean sucks, just saying


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 15, 2012)

I don't even know you, so how can I hate you?


----------



## DoubleeDee (Jun 15, 2012)

Flame said:


> you live in hackney, yes we hate you.


*Says the guy who lives on an Island.*​


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 15, 2012)

DoubleeDee said:


> *I love you too.*​


I won't go that far


----------



## DoubleeDee (Jun 15, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> DoubleeDee said:
> 
> 
> > *I love you too.*​
> ...


*I know what you feel. No need trying to cover it up baby.*​


----------



## ii-c-going (Jun 15, 2012)

DoubleeDee said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > DoubleeDee said:
> ...



Someone here is in desperate need of a group-hug...


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 15, 2012)

DoubleeDee said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > DoubleeDee said:
> ...


;O; 
Lies I say!


----------



## DoubleeDee (Jun 15, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> DoubleeDee said:
> 
> 
> > The Catboy said:
> ...


*Come here you ! Huggle Huggle Huggle.*​


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 15, 2012)

DoubleeDee said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > DoubleeDee said:
> ...


I don't give free hugs though!


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 15, 2012)

I have enough love 
I'm satisfied with it


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 16, 2012)

Yes I hate you.


----------



## DoubleeDee (Jun 16, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> DoubleeDee said:
> 
> 
> > The Catboy said:
> ...


*I thought you loved me...*​


----------



## DoubleeDee (Jun 16, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> I have enough love
> I'm satisfied with it


----------



## Paarish (Jun 16, 2012)

I love Dino. 
That is all.


----------



## DoubleeDee (Jun 16, 2012)

Paarish said:


> I love Dino.
> That is all.


*Dino is an asshole.*​


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 16, 2012)

I love, therefore I hate
I hate, therefore I love

And that's why I'll take this potato chip...


----------



## DoubleeDee (Jun 16, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> I love, therefore I hate
> I hate, therefore I love
> 
> And that's why I'll take this potato chip...


*I so agree with you.*​


----------



## signz (Jun 16, 2012)

Who the fucking fuck are you?


----------



## DoubleeDee (Jun 16, 2012)

SignZ said:


> Who the fucking fuck are you?


*I am the one they call master.*​


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 16, 2012)

DoubleeDee said:


> Paarish said:
> 
> 
> > I love Dino.
> ...



That's a good first impression.


----------



## DoubleeDee (Jun 16, 2012)

Yuki Amano said:


> DoubleeDee said:
> 
> 
> > Paarish said:
> ...


*I know right.*​


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 16, 2012)

Lol! My topic copied in a different way. Well i still love people here, and i don't know you newcomer... P1ngp0ng made me laugh.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 16, 2012)

DoubleeDee said:


> Paarish said:
> 
> 
> > I love Dino.
> ...



You don't even know me D;


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Jun 16, 2012)

DoubleeDee said:


> Paarish said:
> 
> 
> > I love Dino.
> ...


HOW DARE YOU!!! Dinoh is the most awesome temper here!!!! Calling him an asshole makes you an asshole full of bullshit!!!!  (man that felt good to let off some steam)


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 16, 2012)

Congratulations NeoSupaBitchBaby, you are now the second person I hate the most on the temp. 

That is all.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 16, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Congratulations NeoSupaBitchBaby, you are now the second person I hate the most on the temp.
> 
> That is all.



Lol, since he posted that, hes the second. This newcomer has created a weird and useless thread on GBAtemp which was not supposed to be funny.


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Jun 16, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Congratulations NeoSupaBitchBaby, you are now the second person I hate the most on the temp.
> 
> That is all.


 my lifelong goal has been achieved. Thank you, Suprbitch232.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 16, 2012)

I couldn't give two fucks about his topics, all the EoF topics are retarded now. But his overall attitude and just the way he posts somehow irritates me more than NeoSupaBitchBaby.


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Jun 16, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> I couldn't give two fucks about his topics, all the EoF topics are retarded now. But his overall attitude and just the way he posts somehow irritates me more than NeoSupaBitchBaby.


 And that's saying something.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 16, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Love for all!
> Atlantic Ocean sucks, just saying



Arctic Ocean ftw.

I beg you don't cry ;o;


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 16, 2012)

NeoSupaMario said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > I couldn't give two fucks about his topics, all the EoF topics are retarded now. But his overall attitude and just the way he posts somehow irritates me more than NeoSupaBitchBaby.
> ...


It really is. Like, you started the shit thread thing and now all of them are shit and then in comes DoubleDumbFuckDee and he acts like he's all cool and shit. *sigh*


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 16, 2012)

xAC3L3G3NDx said:


>


Then he should be banned.


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Jun 16, 2012)

xAC3L3G3NDx said:


>


*gasp* I could never swim so low! He's in like a friggin uber-submarine!


----------



## DoubleeDee (Jun 16, 2012)

xAC3L3G3NDx said:


>


*This is the first time i've been on this site. My friend told me to sign up.*​


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 16, 2012)

Congratulations NeoSupaBitchBaby, unless your the friend he mentioned you are now the third person I hate most on the Temp! You're really stepping up pretty fast, huh?


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Jun 16, 2012)

DoubleeDee said:


> xAC3L3G3NDx said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 16, 2012)

Ah you guys know what? THIS topic is very stupid in my idea. I think it should be closed, and a better and funnier, and level of GBAtemp's humor should be more approached to its level.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 16, 2012)

I love how people think I get all mad. Quite frankly I couldn't give two fucks about anything on the internet. Seems most people don't follow this excellent piece of advice. I just like to fuck with people, it's fun and funny.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 16, 2012)

DoubleeDee said:


> *You seem a bit mad, chill.*​



I'll say it before Supr does.

He begs you don't cry ;o;


----------



## DoubleeDee (Jun 16, 2012)

xAC3L3G3NDx said:


> Ah you guys know what? THIS topic is very stupid in my idea. I think it should be closed, and a better and funnier, and level of GBAtemp's humor should be more approached to its level.


*Everyone has a different sense of humour, I find this hilarious the way you all are getting mad over something so litte.*​*Chill the fuck out, this isnt reality its the fucking internet.*​


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 16, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> DoubleeDee said:
> 
> 
> > *You seem a bit mad, chill.*​
> ...


For future reference,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9Nxzq_coXM


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 16, 2012)

DoubleeDee said:


> xAC3L3G3NDx said:
> 
> 
> > Ah you guys know what? THIS topic is very stupid in my idea. I think it should be closed, and a better and funnier, and level of GBAtemp's humor should be more approached to its level.
> ...


Im not mad, you are I believe. I just think your being a huge idiot at the moment. The Topic you made in the EoF is not "fun" or "games".


----------



## DoubleeDee (Jun 16, 2012)

xAC3L3G3NDx said:


> DoubleeDee said:
> 
> 
> > xAC3L3G3NDx said:
> ...


*What exactly would I be mad over ? *​*And for one, I didnt ask anyone to comment on my topic, you did out of your own will. So please dont bitch and cry,*​


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Jun 16, 2012)

xAC3L3G3NDx said:


> DoubleeDee said:
> 
> 
> > xAC3L3G3NDx said:
> ...


 no this is more of a "how can I piss people off" thread. This is worse than my threads.


----------



## DoubleeDee (Jun 16, 2012)

NeoSupaMario said:


> xAC3L3G3NDx said:
> 
> 
> > DoubleeDee said:
> ...


*I didnt try and piss anyone off. Judging from the title of this topic, I didnt even attempt to troll anyone.*​*Please find something I said that shows I tried to piss someone off.*​


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 16, 2012)

Lol, first of all you were not swearing, second of all, when a person is mad on a forum they go into swearing mode. And on a forum, if someone makes a thread, there is always going to be a comment.  And seriously stop using the way of your font, for some reason, I apologize to NeoSupaMario now. I'm very sorry NSM.

This sort of reminds me of

Friday> Rebecca black > hatred > Hot Problems > Double Take > Hatred > Love > to rebecca black.

As for you  DoubleeDee =


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Jun 16, 2012)

xAC3L3G3NDx said:


> ... And seriously stop using the way of your font, for some reason, I apologize to NeoSupaMario now. I'm very sorry NSM.
> 
> This sort of reminds me of
> 
> Friday> Rebecca black > hatred > Hot Problems > Double Take > Hatred > Love > to rebecca black.


Maybe DoubleDee IS Rebecca Black!!!!

And thnx 4 the apology.


----------



## DoubleeDee (Jun 16, 2012)

xAC3L3G3NDx said:


> Lol, first of all you were not swearing, second of all, when a person is mad on a forum they go into swearing mode. And on a forum, if someone makes a thread, there is always going to be a comment.  And seriously stop using the way of your font, for some reason, I apologize to NeoSupaMario now. I'm very sorry NSM.
> 
> This sort of reminds me of
> 
> ...


*I began swearing because it seems most of you who are commenting here dont have lives, getting angry because I made a topic you all CHOSE to comment on.*​*And if I recall at the start of this topic some douche started being rude to me because im from Hackney... Seriously ?*​


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## DoubleeDee (Jun 16, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


>


*Ran out of things to say master ?*​


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 16, 2012)

NeoSupaMario said:


> xAC3L3G3NDx said:
> 
> 
> > ... And seriously stop using the way of your font, for some reason, I apologize to NeoSupaMario now. I'm very sorry NSM.
> ...


Ye, Im'a start ignoring this topic, its becoming a mess, as this person DoubleeDee is creating.


----------



## DoubleeDee (Jun 16, 2012)

xAC3L3G3NDx said:


> NeoSupaMario said:
> 
> 
> > xAC3L3G3NDx said:
> ...


*VICTORY IS MINEEE !!! !!!*​


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 16, 2012)

DoubleeDee said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## DoubleeDee (Jun 16, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> DoubleeDee said:
> 
> 
> > Suprgamr232 said:
> ...


*Why did the chicken cross the road ?*​


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Jun 16, 2012)

DoubleeDee said:


> xAC3L3G3NDx said:
> 
> 
> > Lol, first of all you were not swearing, second of all, when a person is mad on a forum they go into swearing mode. And on a forum, if someone makes a thread, there is always going to be a comment.  And seriously stop using the way of your font, for some reason, I apologize to NeoSupaMario now. I'm very sorry NSM.
> ...


----------



## DoubleeDee (Jun 16, 2012)

NeoSupaMario said:


> DoubleeDee said:
> 
> 
> > xAC3L3G3NDx said:
> ...


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 16, 2012)

DoubleeDee said:


> xAC3L3G3NDx said:
> 
> 
> > NeoSupaMario said:
> ...


One last thing, no apology for you, and Im ignoring this, because this topic is a topic where we need to just face palm, or face desk our selfs, right suprgamr232?


----------



## DoubleeDee (Jun 16, 2012)

xAC3L3G3NDx said:


> DoubleeDee said:
> 
> 
> > xAC3L3G3NDx said:
> ...


*You said that a couple minutes ago, are you ignoring it or not ?*​


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Jun 16, 2012)

DoubleeDee said:


> You said that a couple minutes ago, are you ignoring it or not ?


Stop making me fix your posts!!! Get your fucking font right!!!!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 16, 2012)

and nobody complained about the violet font coz it was a she.
no offence to jenny though.


this sin't actually being funny now since all i see is when someone post something not really that good everyone hates and complains.

it was better before. where everyone plays along not saying someone sucks directly but proper witty replies.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## NeoSupaMario (Jun 16, 2012)

Narayan said:


> and nobody complained about the violet font coz it was a she.
> no offence to jenny though.
> 
> 
> ...


 not my fault


----------



## Hyunckel (Jun 16, 2012)

What is this, I don't even


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Jun 16, 2012)

Hyunckel said:


> What is this, I don't even


It's Doubledees attempt at fame. He failed miserably.


----------



## Hyunckel (Jun 16, 2012)

NeoSupaMario said:


> Hyunckel said:
> 
> 
> > What is this, I don't even
> ...




I guess so. The guy says "hurr durr nobody loves me" when in fact NOBODY KNOWS HIM. WTF


----------



## Narayan (Jun 16, 2012)

Hyunckel said:


> NeoSupaMario said:
> 
> 
> > Hyunckel said:
> ...


well, everyone said they hated him in another thread.


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Jun 16, 2012)

look, DoubleDee, this would be okay for like a status update or blog post, but not a thread, and definitely not in the EoF. Not trying to say I hate you or that you're stupid, just trying to help you out.


----------



## raulpica (Jun 16, 2012)

r u prowlers friend


----------



## DoubleeDee (Jun 16, 2012)

NeoSupaMario said:


> DoubleeDee said:
> 
> 
> > You said that a couple minutes ago, are you ignoring it or not ?
> ...


*Sorry mate.*​


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 16, 2012)

NeoSupaMario said:


> look, DoubleDee, this would be okay for like a status update or blog post, but not a thread, and definitely not in the EoF. Not trying to say I hate you or that you're stupid, just trying to help you out.


NEOSUPAMARIO GIVING ADVISE ABOUT HOW TO ACT IN THE EOF???


----------



## DoubleeDee (Jun 16, 2012)

raulpica said:


> r u prowlers friend


*Who is Prowler ?*​


----------



## raulpica (Jun 16, 2012)

DoubleeDee said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > r u prowlers friend
> ...


prowler was teh second most awesome britishman evar (first one is Hadrian)


----------



## DoubleeDee (Jun 16, 2012)

raulpica said:


> DoubleeDee said:
> 
> 
> > raulpica said:
> ...


*Can I be third ?*​


----------



## raulpica (Jun 16, 2012)

DoubleeDee said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > DoubleeDee said:
> ...


only if u prove to be awesome


----------



## DoubleeDee (Jun 16, 2012)

raulpica said:


> DoubleeDee said:
> 
> 
> > raulpica said:
> ...


*I think that has been proven. Many, many times.*​


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 16, 2012)

Yes, I do hate you.
You're a attention whore who is actually worse than Xuphor.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 16, 2012)

Since you keep spamming in my Notifications, what im going to do, is make you defeat.

because of you, people are like "OMG.. THIS PERSON IS MOST ANNOYING TO ARGUE WITH!" That made most of us realize that NeoSupaMario is a great person, these days he makes appropiate threads and etc. Look at you, as a newcomer you've became a pain in the eye to argue. I just feel like lifting up a see saw and i feel like shredding this thread.


I mean, from 10:30 - 11:30, I cannot get you to understand, why people are getting so annoyed of you, i went to sleep to get rest, come back, i see you've made really weird and stupid posts.


Any mod or admin, i please ask you,

this thread started from nonsense, to arguing, and even more nonsense, its better to close the thread.


----------



## Pleng (Jun 16, 2012)

Look, the only Double Ds that I hate are the ones who hang around belly buttons when they have _no place_ being there. As long as you're not one of 'those' then you're cool with me.


----------



## DoubleeDee (Jun 16, 2012)

AlanJohn said:


> Yes, I do hate you.
> You're a attention whore who is actually worse than Xuphor.


*Why would I want attention from people who I dont know... Makes a lot of sense.  *​


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 16, 2012)

Wow man.
So much hate.
THE EOF NEEDS SOME LOVE


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 16, 2012)

Whats tl;dr?


----------



## DoubleeDee (Jun 16, 2012)

xAC3L3G3NDx said:


> Whats tl;dr?


*Too long didnt read.*​


----------



## Narayan (Jun 16, 2012)

DoubleeDee said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > DoubleeDee said:
> ...


nope. only if prowler was here, you'd know.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 16, 2012)

Narayan said:


> DoubleeDee said:
> 
> 
> > raulpica said:
> ...


LOL  Your right.


----------



## Pleng (Jun 17, 2012)

DoubleeDee said:


> Pleng said:
> 
> 
> > Look, the only Double Ds that I hate are the ones who hang around belly buttons when they have _no place_ being there. As long as you're not one of 'those' then you're cool with me.
> ...



Just stay pert, hanging around the shoulder area, and you have a friend for life in me...


----------



## DoubleeDee (Jun 17, 2012)

Pleng said:


> DoubleeDee said:
> 
> 
> > Pleng said:
> ...


*I have no idea what you're talking about.*​


----------



## Skelletonike (Jun 17, 2012)

Man... I rarely come to the EOF lately but now I noticed this thread and wth?
Creating a topic asking if people hate you when you've only been a member for like 6 days (4 days when you made the thread tho), what's the point of that?
I mean, I'm pretty active on the temp and I've never heard or seen you post before (besides here and in some other thread on the temp), and even if you were already known by most users, why would you make a thread asking if people hate you? Even if it's on the EOF, I still find it stupid, making threads asking people if they dislike you. z.z


----------



## FireGrey (Jun 17, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## DoubleeDee (Jun 17, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> Man... I rarely come to the EOF lately but now I noticed this thread and wth?
> Creating a topic asking if people hate you when you've only been a member for like 6 days (4 days when you made the thread tho), what's the point of that?
> I mean, I'm pretty active on the temp and I've never heard or seen you post before (besides here and in some other thread on the temp), and even if you were already known by most users, why would you make a thread asking if people hate you? Even if it's on the EOF, I still find it stupid, making threads asking people if they dislike you. z.z


*It was a joke, to be honest I dont care if people hate me. And this is my 3rd day as a member. Some people on this site really need to lighten up.*​


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 17, 2012)

If you spent as much time on your posts as you did on formatting them then maybe some opinion here would change.


----------



## DoubleeDee (Jun 17, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> If you spent as much time on your posts as you did on formatting them then maybe some opinion here would change.


*It takes me 2 seconds to bold and center.*​


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 17, 2012)

DoubleeDee said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > If you spent as much time on your posts as you did on formatting them then maybe some opinion here would change.
> ...



It takes me about a minute to stop facepalming every time you needlessly embolden and center.


----------



## DoubleeDee (Jun 17, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> It takes me about a minute to stop facepalming every time you needlessly embolden and center.


*It takes me a second not to care.*​


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 17, 2012)

HOW THE FUCKING HELL DID THIS SHITTY ASS THREAD GET 7 FUCKING PAGES??!?!?!?!?!?! AREN'T YOU MORONS NOT GETTING IT? YOU ARE GIVING THE ATTENTION TO THE ATTENTION WHORE FOR FREE. YOU BIGOTS!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 17, 2012)

DoubleeDee said:


> *It takes me a second not to care.*​


----------



## DoubleeDee (Jun 17, 2012)

AlanJohn said:


> HOW THE FUCKING HELL DID THIS SHITTY ASS THREAD GET 7 FUCKING PAGES??!?!?!?!?!?! AREN'T YOU MORONS NOT GETTING IT? YOU ARE GIVING THE ATTENTION TO THE ATTENTION WHORE FOR FREE. YOU BIGOTS!


*Shhh.*​


----------



## Langin (Jun 17, 2012)

Your introduction topic was awesome, I love you!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 17, 2012)

AlanJohn said:


> HOW THE FUCKING HELL DID THIS SHITTY ASS THREAD GET 7 FUCKING PAGES??!?!?!?!?!?! AREN'T YOU MORONS NOT GETTING IT? YOU ARE GIVING THE ATTENTION TO THE ATTENTION WHORE FOR FREE. YOU BIGOTS!


What have we done?? QUICK ANAL JOHN MAKE A TOPIC WE CAN SPAM TO 8 PAGES.


----------



## DoubleeDee (Jun 17, 2012)

EON said:


> Your introduction topic was awesome, I love you!


*Yaaay, a friend.  *​


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 17, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> > HOW THE FUCKING HELL DID THIS SHITTY ASS THREAD GET 7 FUCKING PAGES??!?!?!?!?!?! AREN'T YOU MORONS NOT GETTING IT? YOU ARE GIVING THE ATTENTION TO THE ATTENTION WHORE FOR FREE. YOU BIGOTS!
> ...


NO. WHAT I NEED TO DO IS *DRAW SOME MOTHERFUCKING HENTMEI!*


----------



## Langin (Jun 17, 2012)

DoubleeDee said:


> *Yaaay, a friend.  *​



Yay friend!  Why do youcenter everything?​


----------



## DoubleeDee (Jun 17, 2012)

EON said:


> Yay friend!  Why do youcenter everything?​


​*Its a habit, I would have stopped if people asked nicely. But they were being dicks about it, so I carried on.*​


----------



## Langin (Jun 17, 2012)

DoubleeDee said:


> *Its a habit, I would have stopped if people asked nicely. But they were being dicks about it, so I carried on.*


Ah it's cool, I don't mind it that you center all ur stuff ^-^


----------



## DoubleeDee (Jun 17, 2012)

EON said:


> Ah it's cool, I don't mind it that you center all ur stuff ^-^


*Aha, thats a change. I knew they were some cool people on this site.  *​


----------



## Paarish (Jun 17, 2012)

For the record, any friend of Black-Ice is a friend of mine.

I'm just being tsundere, is all.


----------



## DoubleeDee (Jun 17, 2012)

Paarish said:


> For the record, any friend of Black-Ice is a friend of mine.
> 
> I'm just being tsundere, is all.


*If I wasnt a friend of Blice you would of hated me as well.  *​


----------



## Paarish (Jun 17, 2012)

DoubleeDee said:


> *If I wasnt a friend of Blice you would of hated me as well. *


Did I say that?* *
I would've just ignored you tbqh.


----------



## DoubleeDee (Jun 17, 2012)

Paarish said:


> Did I say that?
> I would've just ignored you tbqh.


*Fair enough, friend. Want a hug ?  *​


----------



## Paarish (Jun 17, 2012)

DoubleeDee said:


> *Fair enough, friend. Want a hug ?  *​


----------



## DoubleeDee (Jun 17, 2012)

Paarish said:


> DoubleeDee said:
> 
> 
> > *Fair enough, friend. Want a hug ?  *​


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 17, 2012)

Paar!!!
Don't forget!



DoubleeDee said:


> Paarish said:
> 
> 
> > I love Dino.
> ...


----------



## Paarish (Jun 17, 2012)

DID YOU REALLY SAY THAT @[member='DoubleeDee']???



NO HUG FOR YOU :


----------



## DoubleeDee (Jun 17, 2012)

Paarish said:


> DID YOU REALLY SAY THAT @[member='DoubleeDee']???
> 
> 
> 
> NO HUG FOR YOU :<


*Im so sorry, Dino is epic.  *​


----------



## Paarish (Jun 17, 2012)

@[member='DinohScene']
@[member='DoubleeDee']



Spoiler


----------



## DoubleeDee (Jun 17, 2012)

Paarish said:


> @[member='DinohScene']
> @[member='DoubleeDee']
> 
> 
> ...


​


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 17, 2012)

I only kiss Paar ;o


----------



## DoubleeDee (Jun 17, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> I only kiss Paar ;o


*/Rejected.*​


----------



## Paarish (Jun 17, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> I only kiss Paar ;o


 Dino







DoubleeDee said:


> */Rejected.*​


----------



## DoubleeDee (Jun 17, 2012)

Paarish said:


> DinohScene said:
> 
> 
> > I only kiss Paar ;o
> ...


*Dont I at least get a hug ?*​


----------



## Paarish (Jun 17, 2012)

DoubleeDee said:


> *Dont I at least get a hug ?*​


I already gave you one! :<
I'm not MADE of hugs! 



Spoiler


----------



## DoubleeDee (Jun 17, 2012)

Paarish said:


> Spoiler


*   Aha, I see. That shall be the last hug then. *​


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 17, 2012)

This may be the world's shittiest, and stupidest threads on the records of forums.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 17, 2012)

DoubleeDee said:


> *   Aha, I see. That shall be the last hug then. *​


I'll give you another if you stop bolding and centering from now on


----------



## DoubleeDee (Jun 17, 2012)

xAC3L3G3NDx said:


> This may be the world's shittiest, and stupidest threads on the records of forums.


*No-one told you to post.*​


Paarish said:


> DoubleeDee said:
> 
> 
> > *   Aha, I see. That shall be the last hug then.*
> ...


I'll stop when replying to you. Just because you asked nicely.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 17, 2012)

DoubleeDee said:


> I'll stop when replying to you. Just because you asked nicely.


 Love you bro






@xAC3L3G3NDx
Stop quoting please. You're making it hard to navigate through the site.

You as well DD.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 17, 2012)

DoubleeDee said:


> Thank you.


Yep.

Honestly though, no one will ever take you seriously if you keep on posting in an annoying way. If I were you, I'd just stop altogether, or at least don't do it outside of the EoF. It really does make your posts hard to read (especially for those of us with large resolutions).


----------



## DoubleeDee (Jun 17, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Honestly though, no one will ever take you seriously if you keep on posting in an annoying way. If I were you, I'd just stop altogether, or at least don't do it outside of the EoF. It really does make your posts hard to read (especially for those of us with large resolutions).


I stop to people that ask me nicely.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 17, 2012)

You know what? There is no point right now, whatever, I dont care about you, do whatever you want. I just don't give a shit now.


----------



## DoubleeDee (Jun 17, 2012)

xAC3L3G3NDx said:


> You know what? There is no point right now, whatever, I dont care about you, do whatever you want. I just don't give a shit now.


*Will do.*​


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 17, 2012)

DoubleeDee said:


> I stop to people that ask me nicely.


Or you could just...stop doing it outside of the EoF. Cuz it's fucking annoying


----------



## DoubleeDee (Jun 17, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> DoubleeDee said:
> 
> 
> > I stop to people that ask me nicely.
> ...



As you can see, I have stopped doing it to you. Im not gonna stop to people that says " You fucking fuck face prick, stop fucking bolding and centering you dirty little fucker "


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jun 17, 2012)

We shouldn't even have to ask.


----------



## DoubleeDee (Jun 17, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> We shouldn't even have to ask.


*If you dont ask then I would continue, like I said, its a habit.*​


----------



## DrOctapu (Jun 17, 2012)

Who the fuck are you, what are you doing with the bolding and centering, and why are you making a thread about yourself when you have 6 posts?
To answer your question, yes. Ignored.


----------



## DoubleeDee (Jun 17, 2012)

DrOctapu said:


> Who the fuck are you, what are you doing with the bolding and centering, and why are you making a thread about yourself when you have 6 posts?
> To answer your question, yes. Ignored.


*Its amazing how much I care.*​


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 17, 2012)

DrOctapu said:


> Who the fuck are you, what are you doing with the bolding and centering, and why are you making a thread about yourself when you have 6 posts?
> To answer your question, yes. Ignored.


Random outburst of pointless hate much?


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Jun 17, 2012)

DoubleeDee said:


> *If you dont ask then I would continue, like I said, its a habit.*​


How is center aligning a post a habit? It takes more effort than aligning it to the left.
Also, would you kindly stop the center aligning and bolding? It's starting to annoy a lot of people on the forum, and in the end, that'll only serve to make people flame at you more.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 17, 2012)

EZ-Megaman said:


> DoubleeDee said:
> 
> 
> > *If you dont ask then I would continue, like I said, its a habit.*​
> ...


I must say
again*You people have some Pointless hates*​


----------



## DoubleeDee (Jun 17, 2012)

EZ-Megaman said:


> DoubleeDee said:
> 
> 
> > *If you dont ask then I would continue, like I said, its a habit.*​
> ...



Yes, it is a habit. Ive been doing it for years now on different forums. Since you asked nicely i'll try my best to stop... Was that so hard ?


----------



## ii-c-going (Jun 17, 2012)

People 'hate' you (i prefer to say 'are anoyed by you' btw) because the sole reason you are posting is to get some form of attention...
Starting threads wich are just about you 'n all... 

Just stop posting in this anoying bold-centerd way, and youre (almost) clear! 

If you don't... Well, you've got your attention didn't you?
Why get buthurt over people 'hating' you when it's so obvious why, AND you're doing it on purpose?!

Just my 50c though... Actually realy don't know why i'm even feeling i should reply to this... I think i'll just continue lurking again like the last 3 years...

Bye!


----------



## DoubleeDee (Jun 17, 2012)

ii-c-going said:


> People 'hate' you (i prefer to say 'are anoyed by you' btw) because the sole reason you are posting is to get some form of attention...
> Starting threads wich are just about you 'n all...
> 
> Just stop posting in this anoying bold-centerd way, and youre (almost) clear!
> ...


*Im not doing it for a attention, what makes you think I want attention from people I dont know. If I was desperate for attention I would have made like 20 threads by now, post large with a bright colour and add pictures everywhere. But Im not am I ?*​


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Jun 17, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> I must say
> again*You people have some Pointless hates*​


It's not pointless hate, I don't hate him at all, and have no reason to. I'm simply advising him to lay his post out normally, lest people flame at him again. It's easier to control the minority rather than the majority, right?


----------



## DoubleeDee (Jun 17, 2012)

EZ-Megaman said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > I must say
> ...


*Tell them to ask me nicely and I'll consider posting differently.*​


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 17, 2012)

EZ-Megaman said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > I must say
> ...


I dont really see the reason why he should stop at all.
One little bit of individuality and suddenly you all turn into format nazis*Why bold and centre cause so much butthurt? *​


----------



## DoubleeDee (Jun 17, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> EZ-Megaman said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


*Thank you Blice.*​


----------



## DarkStriker (Jun 17, 2012)

Haha Blice. Good one. Hello Blice!


----------



## DoubleeDee (Jun 17, 2012)

DarkStriker said:


> Haha Blice. Good one. Hello Blice!


​


----------



## Narayan (Jun 17, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Yep.
> 
> Honestly though, no one will ever take you seriously if you keep on posting in an annoying way. If I were you, I'd just stop altogether, or at least don't do it outside of the EoF. It really does make your posts hard to read (especially for those of us with large resolutions).


supr. 

and looking back, it wasn't entirely you that annoyed me. please forgive me. it was just like, you started a trend of hate and now there's a few people who rides on the hate. like someone in this thread who i don't care to be bothered by his post even if i saw it. problem about you is i don't ignore yours.
and also it was in the other thread where they were fighting over hackney. which i think was the same thing over and over again so i skipped it.

and this is  awesome enough. especially matched with the sig.


p1ngpong said:


> Yes I hate you.



and doubledee. for your safety i do think you should not post like that outside eof. regadless if you like that person or not.


----------



## DarkStriker (Jun 17, 2012)

Right. forgot. The answer to your life is in this topic here:
http://gbatemp.net/topic/313433-gbatemp-official-k-pop-thread/


----------



## DoubleeDee (Jun 17, 2012)

Narayan said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > Yep.
> ...


*So its okay to post like this here ?*​


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 17, 2012)

DarkStriker said:


> Haha Blice. Good one. Hello Blice!


Hello DS


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 17, 2012)

Narayan said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > Yep.
> ...


I wouldn't say I really "hate" people here, they're just annoying and then continue to be annoying despite all of the times we tell them they're annoying. 

Anyways, apology accepted


----------



## DarkStriker (Jun 17, 2012)

Hey, you're annyoing


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 17, 2012)

DarkStriker said:


> Hey, you're annyoing


Hey, please stop crying.


----------



## DarkStriker (Jun 17, 2012)

Dat gif....


----------



## outgum (Jun 17, 2012)

I don't know you, so yes, I hate you


----------



## DoubleeDee (Jun 17, 2012)

outgum said:


> I don't know you, so yes, I hate you


*Aww, baby. Dont be like that, we can be friends... With benefits.  *​


----------



## ii-c-going (Jun 17, 2012)

DoubleeDee said:


> *Im not doing it for a attention, what makes you think I want attention from people I dont know. If I was desperate for attention I would have made like 20 threads by now, post large with a bright colour and add pictures everywhere. But Im not am I ?*​


I don't know WHY you want attention... That's all up to you!
Got to admit though i thought  you made allot more treads... 
BUT: the way you post SEEMS like you're seeking attention, just have to give you credit for doing it in a more suptle way than some others are doing it....

Btw, i don't hate you... Just observing whats hapening here... Thats all!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 17, 2012)

DoubleeDee said:


> *So its okay to post like this here ?*


fine with me, don't know about the others.



Suprgamr232 said:


> I wouldn't say I really "hate" people here, they're just annoying and then continue to be annoying despite all of the times we tell them they're annoying.
> 
> Anyways, apology accepted


yay 

but better ignore some of those. saves you some energy.

edit: ITT at this point, can we still salvage the thread or should we abandon it?


----------



## DoubleeDee (Jun 17, 2012)

ii-c-going said:


> I don't know WHY you want attention... That's all up to you!
> Got to admit though i thought  you made allot more treads...
> BUT: the way you post SEEMS like you're seeking attention, just have to give you credit for doing it in a more suptle way than some others are doing it....
> 
> Btw, i don't hate you... Just observing whats hapening here... Thats all!


*Aha, I see. Well, I dont do it for attention. To be honest, I didnt think all this hate would come from something so small and pointless, but if people arent gonna ask me to stop doing it nicely, then why should I stop ?*​


----------



## outgum (Jun 17, 2012)

DoubleeDee said:


> outgum said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know you, so yes, I hate you
> ...


*Sorry I cant, I dont know you.*​*How can you be friends with benefits with someone you hate D:*​


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 17, 2012)

Narayan said:


> but better ignore some of those. saves you some energy.


My ignore list is great and plentiful.


----------



## DarkStriker (Jun 17, 2012)

m(_ _)m


----------



## DoubleeDee (Jun 17, 2012)

outgum said:


> *Sorry I cant, I dont know you.*​*How can you be friends with benefits with someone you hate *​


* D:*​*We just gotta get to know each other. *​


----------



## outgum (Jun 17, 2012)

DoubleeDee said:


> *We just gotta get to know each other. *​


* *​No thanks, I should actually be working right now. But im sitting on the temp... and to make it worse , the EOF


----------



## DoubleeDee (Jun 17, 2012)

outgum said:


> No thanks, I should actually be working right now. But im sitting on the temp... and to make it worse , the EOF


*Tut tut.*​


----------



## outgum (Jun 17, 2012)

DoubleeDee said:


> *Tut tut.*​


​Tut tut your tut tut. Its Monday here. The least busy of the week. and there is nothing to do. I need a customer to actually SELL to you know.​


----------



## DoubleeDee (Jun 17, 2012)

outgum said:


> Tut tut your tut tut. Its Monday here. The least busy of the week. and there is nothing to do. I need a customer to actually SELL to you know.


*Sell to me. *​


----------



## outgum (Jun 17, 2012)

DoubleeDee said:


> *Sell to me.  *​


Well here we have a Samsung Galaxy SIII And well... Wait. why would I be selling you something over the internet. Go to your... IDK, whats that one place called? Walmart? Do you have Walmart. we dont so idk what ... just... fuuu. No.


----------



## DoubleeDee (Jun 17, 2012)

outgum said:


> Well here we have a Samsung Galaxy SIII And well... Wait. why would I be selling you something over the internet. Go to your... IDK, whats that one place called? Walmart? Do you have Walmart. we dont so idk what ... just... fuuu. No.


*Erm, we have Phones4U..*​


----------



## Densetsu (Jun 18, 2012)

xAC3L3G3NDx said:


> Yes, I do know no one told me to post, but I have a right, idiot. On a forum, everyone gets to criticize work and threads. Which i criticize right now. *Seriously*, sometimes people would wish to just press the X button on the top right, and go stab them selves, because its so hard to make an idiotic person understand how they are stupid. End of topic.


Did you just use the word "seriously" in the EoF?  

Seriously, you need to stop taking EoF threads so seriously.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 18, 2012)

*Question answered, people do apparently hate you.

Congrats, thread closed.*​


----------

